# 8 WEEK OLD FRY: questions!!!



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi everyone, i currently have about 17 babies that just turned 8 weeks old. I have a few questions:

1) when can i introduce pellets?
Right now im feeding grindal worms, frozen daphnia, frozen blood worms, frozen baby brine shrimp and powder food (atisons first food or whatever)

2) when should they be seperated?
So far theres no real aggression, the larger fry are sometimes flaring and nipping but no real damage is being done. 

3)are the whole frozen bloodworm pieces ok for them? They are all over an inch long. Some are double the size of others!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

According to the feeding sticky by 1fish2fish, you can begin feeding dried foods and pellets as early as 2 weeks of age. Here is a link to her sticky. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/breeding-betta-fish/fry-foods-feeding-51144/


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Mine are 3 months old and i still cant give flakes simply because ive always got 1-2 that try to gobble ALL of them up. Once i remove one ill give it pellets without issues but my fry tank gets flakes only so the piggys dont explode ) They can technically eat them pretty early on though as long as they are small enough and depending on if they will eat non live foods.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Dramaqueen, her sticky didnt help much lol i dont think tiny little fry could eat big pellets wouldnt they choke? I just started feeding frozen bloodworms and they have abit of a hard time with that lol 

Punki, thanks. Ya when i feed bloodworms they literally rip it out of each others mouths! Its crazy!


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

They make some tiny pellets, and some people break them up as well. I waited for 2 months then introduced aqeon betta pellets, they are pretty small and were easily chewwed and eaten


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

True, i guess i should of mentioned mine are omega one pellets. I dont know if they would be too big since this is my first spawn. Im just scared they will choke lol


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

On my current spawn they've never been fedlive food. just crushed pellets and flakes. ^^


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Id love to try that one time. I had fry that would only do live while others were lazy and loved the convenience of a non moving floating food. Bambi i loooooooove the fish in your pic there btw =x


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Some of the pellets she listed are small like Hikari first Bites and I think the NLS grow is pretty small. You can crush up the bigger pellets.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you, he's the daddy of the spawn i mentioned xD. 

Yeah i wanted to see if i could rais them on pellets and flakes.
I've never used 'live'live food(I don't have a fish room, or even my own room to have a culture, especially one that smells, going). But i've used decap bse and powder foods in the past that really boosted growth.

The down side to the pellets and flakes is that they aren't has high in protein as the decap bse or live foods, so they do grow a little slower.


Also, for seperation.

I do as fallows: Seperate males one they can be sexed. Seperate agressive ones. And if you have one or two that are either half the size of the rest or twice the size ofthe rest, i take them out. Other wise the larger ones stay big and small ones stay small because of the hormones they produce and whatnot.



One the fry are big enough to eat them, frozen blood worms are fine. You might wanna cut a couple up if you feed them though incase some of the fry shy away from bigger worms. try feeding frozen brine shrimp first? see if they'll eat it.

I'm going to try frozen baby brine shrimp with my fry since they're small(frozen right after hatching)


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> Some of the pellets she listed are small like Hikari first Bites and I think the NLS grow is pretty small. You can crush up the bigger pellets.


Ya hikari first bites are not pellets, it is very soft powder. But im gonna crush some pellets up and try it thanks


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Thank you, he's the daddy of the spawn i mentioned xD.
> 
> Yeah i wanted to see if i could rais them on pellets and flakes.
> I've never used 'live'live food(I don't have a fish room, or even my own room to have a culture, especially one that smells, going). But i've used decap bse and powder foods in the past that really boosted growth.
> ...


I already feed brine shrimp, i have been since two weeks. I put enough bloodworms in so that the smaller fry get it too.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

sounds good then.  probably in the next week or two i'm going to start feeding live blood worms


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I didn't know that the First Bites was a powder. I bet they love the bloodworms.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Bloodworms and pinheads are the only live food close enough for me to walk and get. And i can go across town for frozen foods and live flightless fruitflies(like 5 bucks for a tube that you can culture if you know how for an endless supply).


----------

